# Steak reverse sear worked really well...



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

Did a couple of tbones reverse sear (start w/indirect, end w/sear) the other night - came out really nice.  

Seasoned them and put on indirect heat until temps got up to about 120.  Then brushed w/a little olive oil and re-seasoned and moved to direct heat until done.  Used a probe to check temps, also first time I've ever done that...

This was the first time trying the same low-to-high heat cooking method for steaks on the grill that we use for prime rib in the oven (normally we sear and then finish), and we were very happy with the results.  Wonderfully tender, moist steaks, cooked perfectly.  







Nice blurry close-up:


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 7, 2011)

Steaks look great Redflea. Reverse sear is a good way to go.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2011)

What's this reverse sear all about?  I may have to give it a shot!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty and the technique is very sound I think. Used to chat with a fella who done a similar strategy for bone in whole ribeyes. He smoke it as low and slow as possible for several hours then throw it on a hot fire to finish. Seems like his conclusion was after it was smoked up good you can wrap in Saran and stick in the icebox and finish the next day either made it mo betta or didnt hurt it none. I cant remember right now. Mr. Buckethead got me to drinking sour mash and crick water too early in the day. Anyway this would seem to be a prime area where cold smoking might help. 

bigwheel


----------



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

Larry: 

Instead of searing on high heat first, you cook indirect (I had the grill at around 275-300) until you get to a rare state (I used 120 degrees) then you put a little olive oil, butter, or other fat on it, season, and then go to high heat to finish/get crust.  Kinda like the same way you cook ribs - indirect, then direct. 

I first read about it here:  http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/beef ... teaks.html

It's a method we've used w/our prime rib roasts in the oven for a while now (courtesy of Alton Brown, from the food network), I just never thought of using it for steaks on the grill as well.   If you use Alton's reverse sear process to cook a rib roast, you'll never go back to the old way...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

redflea, you fell into that, lock, stock & barrel!   That boy has done more reverse sears than you will ever do!


----------



## Redflea (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> redflea, you fell into that, lock, stock & barrel!   That boy has done more reverse sears than you will ever do!



Damn...I was wondering about that.  My boyish innocence led me on to the face plant.   ;-)


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 8, 2011)

I could take a bite out of the blurry close-up, nice job!


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 8, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad your a nice guy for expanding and helping.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 8, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Redflea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad your a nice guy for expanding and helping.[/quote:5wifsux6]

True, glad you took my joking around !!!  We try to have fun here, especially making fun of Puff.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 8, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Tri Tip":2fcjyspc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad your a nice guy for expanding and helping.[/quote:2fcjyspc]

True, glad you took my joking around !!!  We try to have fun here, especially making fun of Puff.[/quote:2fcjyspc]

No worries...I grew up within a family where sarcasm was the predominant communication style, so I found it pretty funny that I was so easily taken in.  My older brother would give me a nuggie sandwich if he heard how I had been duped.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fine looking steak. I'm a fan of reverse searing too, just never tried it on steaks before.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 8, 2011)

Great lookin steaks Redflea.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 11, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Tri Tip":g2xsdwy0]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad your a nice guy for expanding and helping.[/quote:g2xsdwy0]

True, glad you took my joking around !!!  We try to have fun here, especially making fun of Puff.[/quote:g2xsdwy0]

This cite just wouldn't be as fun wihtout all the Smart A@#%$ es!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 11, 2011)

As the fond expression could sometimes be heard uttered down around Graham, TX  back in the good old days, "Yall are sillier than a tree full of assholes." Love you all was you know or should know if you dont already


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1mc5ktqu][quote="Tri Tip":1mc5ktqu]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad your a nice guy for expanding and helping.[/quote:1mc5ktqu]

True, glad you took my joking around !!!  We try to have fun here, especially making fun of Puff.[/quote:1mc5ktqu]

This cite just wouldn't be as fun wihtout all the Smart A@#%$ es!  [/quote:1mc5ktqu]
Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------

